# diy spray bar



## Window7 (Feb 23, 2012)

Trying to build a 47" spray bar for my cfs500 the china model of the fx5.

I was thinking of using 1/2 pvc pipe rather then 1".

what size pipe should i use?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

1/2" should be fine to use. I'm using 3/4" PVC on mine and it works well.


----------



## KrisAmbrose (Oct 1, 2012)

Be careful reducing the output diameter. You could fry the pump with to much resistance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Window7 (Feb 23, 2012)

I dont see how it will reduce the output since its 47".
I can see the effects if I was using say 12" 

Going 47" will likely reduc the flow.


----------

